# Best place to buy SX Pro in the uk?



## sb1 (Jun 25, 2018)

i have look on the resellers on the Xecuter website but none seem to be based on the uk when I click on the links on there ? Any help thanks I have had look on google etc


----------



## danny08 (Jun 25, 2018)

Take a look again.
You can clearly find them on the resellers page


----------



## sb1 (Jun 25, 2018)

I no it says uk but none of the websites are uk based


----------



## danny08 (Jun 25, 2018)

sb1 said:


> I no it says uk but none of the websites are uk based


Thats part of the shady Business.
As long as they ship from uk/eu (als long as you guys are part of it, haha) it doesnt matter.


----------



## sb1 (Jun 25, 2018)

Any of the sites u would recommend? Are even better any one from the uk used any of the sites for a SX Pro ?


----------



## ChrisRyan (Jun 25, 2018)

sb1 said:


> Any of the sites u would recommend? Are even better any one from the uk used any of the sites for a SX Pro ?



Try shop01 media. I ordered from them, still not received yet but they say their starting to ship orders from Wednesday.


----------

